# HowToFixIt.gr > Site & Forum >  Προβλημα στο button "whats new"

## vasilllis

Στην mobile εκδοση υπάρχει πρόβλημα στο button "what's new" όπου το πατάω και αντί για αυτό πατιέται το button "search"

----------

